# Wire for weedless jigs



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy wire to make weedless jigs. I need something with a small diameter like 22 or 24 but somewhat stiff. I checked Home Depot and all they had was wire to hang pictures. I checked Hobby Lobby and they had a bunch of different wire but it was much too limber. It bent too easy. 

I'm resorting to making my own weedless walleye jigs because I can't remember who I bought some 3/8 oz weedless walleye jigs from several years ago.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

gold jc said:


> I can't remember who I bought some 3/8 oz weedless walleye jigs from several years ago.


Did you look on eBay?
I buy a bunch of weedless jigs for crappie fishing and it's been a good source for me.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been looking but can't find what I looking for. I want a jig that has a wire guard. 3/8 and 1/4 oz.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check Hobby Shops or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I did check hobby lobby but everything I saw was very bendable. I'm looking for something a little stiffer than what they had.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,, for the 100th time,,,, NOBODY lives near 'Y'town! I COULD fix ya up. ;>)

I got boxes/ coils of the stuff,,, most of it handed down to me.
(search Ebay, SS wire coils.)



*IF you can't locate the stuff*,,,,,, here's Something I do,,,, 
I buy a super cheap *30 pack of in-line weighted spinner rigs* off of Ebay. They are like Mepps Spinners,,,, built with brass weights, beads, very reflective blades & very sharp treble hooks.
I cut them apart & reuse the flashy blades, beads & trebles for my home made worm harnesses.
(Me, & the eyes LOVE the pinks & purple blades! ;>)
I also re-use the bullet type brass weights for drop-shot rigs, & Carolina slip rigs for the Rivers.
*I re-use All of the SS WIRES for when I pour my roadrunners & stump jumper jigs,,,, so I can't see why you couldn't do the same for a weedless jig???
It would be the same as the old 2 blade 'Golden Nuggets'?*

I also buy 100 pack of the *SS steel, coated wire LEADERS* with snap swivels on each end.
That coated, somewhat stiff wire would be perfect for your weedless jigs.
I use the coated wire leaders for my double bladed worm harnesses. 
I NEVER had a blade cut through it, or a fish break one! 

If you like,,,, I could send you the Ebay links?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I buy a lot of stuff from LurePartsOnline. Here are a couple different fiber guards.

V-Fiber-Guard.html

Fiber-Guards.html

Then some solid wire that they sell. I know some guys are using titanium as weed guards. Pricey but effective.

Bulk-Wire


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the help and suggestions!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Michael's stores may have what your looking for too.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I've found some really nice jewelry boxes there that made awesome jig boxes plus to store beads/swivels/split rings...etc.

Don.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

gold jc said:


> thanks for the help and suggestions!


you can tie 50# mono as weed gurd or
you can use piano wire as 2 single legs or one double leg bent.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Take 40 or 50# mono drill hole where needed and epoxy piece of mono into Jighead


----------

